# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیمی کاربردی یا زیست شناسی ( دانشجویان یا باتجربه ها بیان کمک*** )

## superstar

*سلام.... بین شیمی کاربردی و زیست شناسی
موندم بین این دو رشته ...
درجه سختی کدوم بیشتره؟
از لحاظ درآمدی چطور؟
و کدام یک زمینه بیشتری براش هست؟


قبلا از شما سپاسگذارم....
*

----------


## Mariyana

درجه سختي رو نميدونم شيمي كاربردي بهتر نيست از لحاظ اينكه شغل براش باشه؟
توي نت هم معرفي مشاغل هست سرچ كنيد

----------

